# My Application HORROR story ! someone please chime in



## CAVANAGH1 (4 Jul 2012)

my name is Michael Cavanagh and i just now found out about this forum so i haddd make a new topic about my
HORRIFIC application experience. i have only been on the forum for about 15 minutes crusin around and my heart
has dropped. i can not understand how so many applicants have been so lucky as far as frequency of contact ! 
my mind is BLOWN !

***WARNING: LONG READ ! CLIFF NOTES AT THE BOTTOM !

-i am applying to montreal application center

these are my order of desired trades:

-vehicle technitian 1st
-construction technitian 2nd
-weapons technitian 3rd

well let me start off by saying that my first date of application was somewhere close to August 2010 . i was told i would be contacted in 4-6 weeks. 6 weeks went by and no call so i call and try to see whats up. i call and call and call and talk to many people and they all tell me i have to wait 4-6 weeks (even after telling them ive waited 6 already since date applied) i called a few more times throughout a week or so to see if someone else would tell me something else.. i have no luck and many months go by. i call again somewhere near december. they say they dont have my file anymore and ill have to re-apply..but to not bother re-applying untill april 1st 2011. at this point im pretty un happy but i knew applying is a big process so wtv. april first 2011 comes and i apply again and go to montreal to give it in personally and have it checked/approved by a recruiter. they say we will call you in 4-6 weeks. the same process happens again as stated the first time. except i have been waiting over half a year so this time i call more frequently and do my best to not accept " we will call you in 4-6 weeks"... again many months go by and noone had ever contacted me. every month or so i call to see whats going on and i get nothing but vtec position has no openings and i dont know when there will be any (atleast 3 different people tell me this ). finally someone tells me vtec position will only have opening april 1st 2012.... again i try to see if someONE else will tell me someTHING else with a few extra phone calls. so im out of luck untill april 1st 2012. so this year rolls around and i go in to re-apply AGAIN and have a recruiter check to make sure if application is good etc. May 3rd i get a phone call from montreal recruitment center ! they tell me my CFAT date is may 24! im extatic at this point. i wrote the test and it went well. they told us that we will be contacted in 2-3 weeks. i wait untill exactly 3 weeks go by and i call them. i tell my recruitment officer hey its been 3 weeks , is there any news on my file?  tells me i have to wait 4-6 more weeks because the volume of applications is high and the amount of people reviewing them is low. 

*****CLIFF NOTES ! :  applied 2 years ago. recieved a phone call THIS year to setup date for CFAT. i wrote the test and i am waiting for a return call. i call them after 3 weeks. they say wait 4-6 MORE weeks..... am i going to get a phone call ever ? is completeting the CFAT a sure shot sign to know if they are actually reviewing my file this time?

i feel like im on the right road since i have infact completed one of the few "steps" in the application process. but i cant help but feel that : "someone will call you in 4-6 weeks" is the go-to slogan used to get applicants to stop "pestering" recruiters.. 

IT HAS BEEN ALMOST 2 YEARS AND I HAVE ONLY WRITTEN THE APPTITUDE TEST....

so can someone please give me some hope and tell me that they WILL INFACT call me back and we can setup the next date for this application process ?!?!? is writing the CFAT a sure shot way of knowing i will actually be contacted for further steps?!?!

thank you


----------



## CAVANAGH1 (4 Jul 2012)

** EDIT . I just read some of the stickies . My whole post just gives my background to essentially just this portion of the post : is writing the CFAT. A sure shot way of knowing if the ball is rolling to get me to basic ?


----------



## seawolf (4 Jul 2012)

there is no sure shot way....until you are there.


many people write the cfat, do medical, and interview and get merit listed and still wait forever.

there is never a guarantee you will get into the Canadian Forces. There are many many applicants in the system for every one position that is open. Competition is tough.

During the last 2 years you have been waiting have you done anything to enrich your application? More school, volunteer work, sports teams, etc?


----------



## VanIslandNWThopefull (4 Jul 2012)

I know how frustrating the process can be and I can sympathize with you.  You must realize however, there are a million variables involved in the recruitment and selection process.  Writing the CFAT is a good step, having your medical and interview is also a positive sign.  Once you have completed these steps you are added to the merit list.  The merit list is essentially where you fit in on a list of many other competitive hopefuls.  At this point there are no guarantees; if a position is available the most suitable candidate generally will get the spot.  It's important to stay positive and continue to pad your resume.  It is also important to understand the call may not come as quick as you'd like.  Keep on it and do things to better your application, they will no doubt help you regardless of wether you get the call or not.  

Good luck


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jul 2012)

That was hard to read.....   

In future posts, please try capitalization, punctuation, spell check......


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jul 2012)

CAVANAGH1 said:
			
		

> is writing the CFAT. A sure shot way of knowing if the ball is rolling to get me to basic ?



It means you are working through the application process. That's all.

It doesn't mean you will be selected. It does not mean you will have a job in the CF.


----------



## Gunplumber (4 Jul 2012)

Back when I joined in 1983 it took a year, that was when not a lot of people were joining. It takes time, get used to it. "Hurry up and wait" is what you will be doing for your career, if you get in.


----------



## agc (4 Jul 2012)

As others have mentioned, things are moving slowly right now, and there is significant competition for the positions that are available.

I know this won't make you feel better, but use your time constructively.  Keep working, keep fit, keep studying and do some volunteer work if you have the time.  This is the formula for getting an interview.  Update your application when you've achieved enough in one of these areas to have something _significant_ to report in Part E through Part I of the application form.

You should go in to your centre and have a chat with a recruiter about the current best options that may available to you.


----------



## CAVANAGH1 (4 Jul 2012)

Thank you all for your comments . I guess I made this post a little too quick without researching more of the content on this website . I saw the thread where people post dates they were contacted and i freaked. so many people complete  this process in just a few months . So again thank you all


----------



## Rahul (20 Jul 2012)

Hi Micheal, just hang in there! Some do get in early and some do get to wait years. I waited for more than 3 years before my call came in this month. Let me tell you, it was well worth the wait. In the meantime, make sure that you volunteer, participate in group activities or even take up additional job responsibilities. Whatever enriches your application, do it.
And again, have hope... it is long ... it is frustrating... but when the call comes, it is all worth it.  :2c:


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Jul 2012)

You have asked for some exceptional trades which education will be a critical factor, especially since competition is difficult.  

Stick in there, be persistent, and perhaps consider other trades that could lead to where you want to go.  If you find yourself waiting, look into upgrading your education.


----------



## CAVANAGH1 (23 Jul 2012)

UPDATE ::: since writing this topic, there have been a lot of updates. Ironically about a week after I started receiving calls from my work and personal references saying they had been contacted and they gave me a good reference etc. about 3 days after I received a call to setup a date for  my medical . Which was this morning. And this morning we setup the date for my interview which is this Friday ! So thanks everyone for your replies . And sorry for jumping the gun about my "horror" story . Inappropriate title . at this point , things are looking GREAT !


----------



## Slintbob (29 Aug 2012)

I Went through something similar at the Toronto recruitment centre.  I applied a year ago and it took until November to finally get my medical done and then merit listed of course.


----------



## CAVANAGH1 (30 Aug 2012)

UPDATE ::: do almost 2 years exactly, I have my Date set for st jean . 

Applied: August 2010
Interview: july 26 2012
Job offer: August 29 2012
Swear in: August 31 2012
Be at st jean: September 1 2012


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2012)

Saturday, so that means you won't be able to go ~koo koo for Cocoa Puffs~ on here for ATLEAST 1.5 months.   >

Congrats and good luck.  Life changes once you go thru The Green Doors.


----------



## GAP (30 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Saturday, so that means you won't be able to go ~koo koo for Cocoa Puffs~ on here for ATLEAST 1.5 months.   >
> 
> Congrats and good luck.  Life changes once you go thru The Green Doors.



harsh man, harsh....funny, but harsh.... ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Aug 2012)

8)


----------



## George Wallace (30 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Saturday, so that means you won't be able to go ~koo koo for Cocoa Puffs~ on here for ATLEAST 1.5 months.   >
> 
> Congrats and good luck.  Life changes once you go thru The Green Doors.



Behind the Green Door is a different story altogether.


----------



## Maxadia (30 Aug 2012)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Behind the Green Door is a different story altogether.



LMFAO.  ;D


----------

